# Medical Detection Dogs



## Saber (Aug 5, 2017)

A British charity has teamed up with scientists in the United Kingdom to train dogs to sniff out coronavirus infections in humans. The charity has already trained canines to use their keen sense of smell to detect the scent of malaria, cancer and or Parkinson’s disease. 

If the project works, the detection dogs could be deployed to screen unwitting carriers at public places including airports.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I saw that, I'm surprised there isn't more working on this


----------



## TheConstruct (Dec 8, 2017)

Can't wait for the backlash on this now


----------



## Saber (Aug 5, 2017)

Dogs had success with cancer detection approved by studies. they have smell receptors 10,000 times more accurate than humans', making them highly sensitive to odors we can't perceive. 
A new study has shown that dogs can use their highly evolved sense of smell to pick out blood samples from people with cancer with almost 97 percent accuracy. The results could lead to new cancer-screening approaches that are inexpensive and accurate without being invasive.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd expect the ASPCA to object to possibly infecting dogs with covid.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Psst: if people die out, then most dogs and cats DIE too......


----------



## Saber (Aug 5, 2017)

fortunately, no covid impact on animals today, otherwise all these studies will be ignored


----------



## Saber (Aug 5, 2017)

if the dogs will be contaminated, we have other "animals" that can do a covid mission without contamination
dogs :thumbsup: 

In Singapore, a robotic dog patrolled a park to monitor adherence to social distancing rules.


----------

